# Calve building exercises.



## Ryan23 (Aug 8, 2014)

Currently trying to put on mass but the training programme I am doing only has 5setsx10reps of calve raises and no other calf exercises....I really need to build my calves as they are tiny. Would anyone recommend any exercises I can do another 2-3 times a week to build my calves up? A lot of people in the forum are saying you can train them 3-4 times a week.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Ryan23 said:


> Currently trying to put on mass but the training programme I am doing only has 5setsx10reps of calve raises and no other calf exercises....I really need to build my calves as they are tiny. Would anyone recommend any exercises I can do another 2-3 times a week to build my calves up? A lot of people in the forum are saying you can train them 3-4 times a week.


I've found a calves a troublesome muscle, you either have them or you dont.

Years of neglect and I've started hammering mines, 3-4 times a week on smith machine calf raise, seated calf raise and leg press calf raise. Try drop sets, pause reps, and very slow stretch and contract reps

Follow this like mad and you should see a big difference in 3-6 months


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

10 rep sets are just not enough for a dense muscle like calves. Up them to 15 reps a set at least.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

8-10 sets of 15+ reps before every training session and you should get some results.


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

My gym is a bit limited with this as it has no dedicated calf machine.

I usually only use the leg press machine for calves. There is a smith machine, but it feels pointless doing this as well as leg press calves.

Unfortunately no seated calf machine.

I've heard box jumps are good for calf development. So jump right over the box, or jump up to a high platform.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Surely you know what to do for calf exercises lol. You can do standin calf raises with dumbells and calf raises on leg press


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

armor king said:


> Surely you know what to do for calf exercises lol. You can do standin calf raises with dumbells and calf raises on leg press


Have you read the thread?

Its not purely a question of "what calf exercises are there"

The OP is asking how to build mass. So saying "surely you know what to do for calf exercises lol" and then listing two is of no help. I think the OP wanted advice regarding rep/set structure, frequency, training style.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Bobby1413 said:


> My gym is a bit limited with this as it has no dedicated calf machine.
> 
> I usually only use the leg press machine for calves. There is a smith machine, but it feels pointless doing this as well as leg press calves.
> 
> ...


Smith machine - use a bench that allows you to sit upright (or a seat) and set the bar at a height that rests on your knees - works ok as a seated calf raise.

For calfs I train them last on leg day - high reps (15 ish) as many sets till I am crippled.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Bobby1413 said:


> Have you read the thread?
> 
> Its not purely a question of "what calf exercises are there"
> 
> The OP is asking how to build mass. So saying "surely you know what to do for calf exercises lol" and then listing two is of no help. I think the OP wanted advice regarding rep/set structure, frequency, training style.


Ooops lol


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

I struggle like fùck with my calves, broke both ankles years ago and they haven't been the same since. I've tried all sorts like most people with no success, I mean they are strong, but their size doesnt show it.

Anyway, I stumbled across an article about Jim Mclellan's crippling calf program where it claimed to have added 1.5" to his calves in 8 weeks! I am going to try that next.

The article is here incase you're interested.


----------



## BruceT (Jul 26, 2013)

I have to hit 15 rep sets to get my calves to even feel like they're working. They work every day moving you about, so you need to go heavy and high rep IMO. I certainly don't notice any growth on less.


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

I've found calves need either heavy weight, or volume - or preferably both

I alternate each time I hit calves - 3/4/5 sets of 20 reps one workout, then 2/3 sets 6-8 reps the next - you'll need to chop the weight in half, effectively

Remember that your calves are some of the strongest muscles in your body - they lift it up effortlessly

They are also very fast to recover because, well, walking

So you need to be using at least your bodyweight if you're doing Standing Calf Raises with a barbell, for example

Aim for twice your bodyweight as a target if you're new to them

You will also hit your grip and forearms hard in the process


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

i started back training after a 2 year lay off, lost all my precious natural gains, but not too much strength surprisingly. i remember taking some measurements/ numbers while i was starting to train again.

67kg BW @ 5'6

Squat 100x3

Deadlift 140x3

15.5in calves...which i remember too well cos my upper arms were only 15in at the time!!

fast forward 3 years and they are:

83-84kg BW @ 5'6

squat 201kgx1

Deadlift 240x1

16.25in calves

not a huge increase by any means, but not bad to say i dont even train them directly. might knock out a few sets once in a blue moon but thats it.


----------

